# 5.5 gal ideas?



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

bought a 5.5 gal for a few fedders but any one got any cool ideas for a 5.5 gal anyway??


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Some brown gravel and one nice centerpiece plant. Maybe a big thing of java


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You could do a beta....some guppies...maybe one exodon...a small frog?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

keep it set up under the stand for a hospital tank for emergencies or any isolations you need to do


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got a betta in a 5 gallon tank, he's happy as a clam, beatiful fish too and he swims up to the glass to greet me if I peer into his tank. They're actually very cool fish when you give them enough room to swim around


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

def. a betta


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

cool ideas guys.. thanks


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

ya my sister had a beta in a 10 gallon, a mansion compared to the dixie cup that people usually keep them in... anyway about the five gallon, i have a 10 gallon i keep feeders in, but i set it up with river rock instead of regular gravel. i also have algea eaters and had 2 crawfish in there as well. a claw frog would be a nice addition to your tank


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

A male and female betta..........get a heater and hope they mate, a newt would be cool too.


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

cool cool... male and female bettas can stay together?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ant one ever feed a beta to ther P's?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

If your doing male and female bettas, i'd say 3 females to one male is good. I tried 1 male and 1 female, the male rejected her, and the female was dead in about 24 hours.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah do the Betta thing they are cool and very tolerant of a lot of conditions. Make sure the current isn't strong though, they are crap swimmers. And anything in there that nips fins will kill it!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

if you put male and females together heres a good breeding thing.

http://www.siamsbestbettas.com/breeding.html

worked for me


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You could put some fancy guppies in there too, those are really pretty.


----------

